# Screenprinting on canvas sneakers? Have you done it?



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello Forum
I have been looking for information on this for quite a long time now, but there is not much out there.
I found a supplier for Converse style canvas sneakers and I would like to have my designs on them. I think that it will be very hard to screenprint them with a traditional screen, frame, etc as the shoes dont have an even shape. I also thought on doing plastisol transfers, but, it would be hard to iron the design on them for the same reason. 
How can I do this? Have anybody done it? Any suggestions?
I might try to make plastisol transfers and then Iron them with a household iron instead of a heat press.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

My best guess would be plastisol transfers and either a label or a cap heat press. That won't give you allover coverage though.

The shoes are printed in advance, so it's hard to do it aftermarket. I think custom sneaker freaks handpaint don't they?


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Solmu said:


> The shoes are printed in advance, so it's hard to do it aftermarket. I think custom sneaker freaks handpaint don't they?


Yes they are usually handpainted, but I am not too talented at hand drawing, so i rather use images done on computer then transfer them to the sneakers. I guess plastisol transfers are the best bet.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Spreadshirt is offering customized shoes just like this (except not camo pattern).

They are using vinyl and flock to decorate the sides. Probably with a small cap press or 6 x 6 press (imprintables.com has a small press like that...good for labels too).


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

you could even use fabric paint ive done it for my little niece had some converse which I customized for her ill see if i can find them to take some pictures as this was months ago. But you can use fabric paints such as tulip or polymark are the only fabric paints ive used and are great and you can heat set them with an iron after done painting (i didnt do that since the shoes were very small). Ive also done some painting on leather shoes so if you guys want to know how to do that jus pm me or let me know somehow. Its not as easy as just painting on top of the leather alittle more to it.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanx Rodney, I will go and check that out!

Shirthappens, I will be happy to see your work. If you take that pic, let me know


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

The canvas has to be printed first (then sent your printed canvas to the makers),the process is called yardage printing (that's what we call it in Australia).
we do it where i work, we have three 30m long tables that we roll out the fabric and can print up to 8 cols.
Rudi.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

rudi said:


> The canvas has to be printed first (then sent your printed canvas to the makers),the process is called yardage printing (that's what we call it in Australia).
> we do it where i work, we have three 30m long tables that we roll out the fabric and can print up to 8 cols.
> Rudi.


Sounds too complicated and expensive enough for me  lol. Thanx for the info! Do you have pics that I can see? That would be interesting.


----------



## donkevlar (Feb 18, 2007)

Combine screen printing and hand painting... Try stencils.. cut them out of some sort of masking tape and hand paint.

I guess this would work better on leather shoes though.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd consider PhotoEZ from EZScreenprint. It's not in a frame so you can bend it round curves. They even use it to etch glasses. I think if you packed the inside with newspaper or tissue hard enough to hold its shape you might be able to do it. I've used it on suede with good results too  though I haven't done anything that wasn't flat. I would consider getting an ink that you can add a fixer to as well so you don't have to iron it


----------



## Meechelle (Oct 2, 2009)

That would be very helpful if you could do that. I just saw the Skechers Twinkle Toes shoes. OMG! My little girls have to have them. Well they're $34.99 a pair. Ouch! So I bought a pair of plain white canvas shoes thinking I was going to be sooo clever and do the heat transfer on them with my heat press. Well i didn't think it through first until I got home. Duh you can't put rubber in a heat press. SO any ideas would be helpful.


----------

